# Anyone own miller pro 1150 rake



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking for pros/cons on this rake.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I bought a 1100, predecessor to the 1150, this past winter to use as a backup rake. FIL used it one day and did a pretty crappy job with it but he was way to fast on pto speed. All I can say so far is it seems a little heavier built than a Kuhn or a Claas but kinda crude in design. Maybe the 50 is more refined.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What do you (or others reading thread) recommend for a ~10' rake?
I still like my Niemeyer, but she's old and lost her jack and I thought maybe I'd look at a little bigger, badder, newer rake.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Never used one but I was told that the MP 1150 was a good rake.....probably alot of improvements over its predecessor....maybe someone with actual experience will chime in. Pretty sure Barry Bowen has one....have not heard from Barry since last year....hope he is OK.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's funny how certain brands/models are kind of territorial. 
The miller pro 1150 is very popular in PA and Wisconsin.


----------



## SixesnSevens (Jun 19, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> What do you (or others reading thread) recommend for a ~10' rake?
> I still like my Niemeyer, but she's old and lost her jack and I thought maybe I'd look at a little bigger, badder, newer rake.


I run a Pequea 1140 rake (with the same mower conditioner and tedder you have). The thing is built like a tank and has a very small transport width. Takes about 5 minutes to attach or remove the tine arms. Only thing I would have done different is have the dealer attach and remove the arms before I took deliver. They had the rake on their lot for about 6 months, so there was some corrosion which prevented the arms going on. I had to sand them down, and I keep the arms lubed and store the rake under cover, so the arms go on easy now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SixesnSevens said:


> I run a Pequea 1140 rake (with the same mower conditioner and tedder you have). The thing is built like a tank and has a very small transport width. Takes about 5 minutes to attach or remove the tine arms. Only thing I would have done different is have the dealer attach and remove the arms before I took deliver. They had the rake on their lot for about 6 months, so there was some corrosion which prevented the arms going on. I had to sand them down, and I keep the arms lubed and store the rake under cover, so the arms go on easy now.


 Anti-seize grease works quite well on the arms.....Lucas makes a good anti-seize grease. I also have a Pequea 1140 and I think it is terrific. I was told that they did have some housing problems on rakes made before 2010 but the newer design corrected those issues. I just don't see how it would be possible to make a better rotary rake in that size than the later model 1140's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, there was a early 1140 locally that was scrambled pretty well. I would say any one with 4 teeth per arm and 4 tires on the ground in your color or price range.


----------

